# what is this plant ?



## cchrisc (Oct 3, 2008)

These are two of the same type of plant. They've grown slowly under higher light conditions, around 4wpg, and since I've gone to about 2wpg, they seem to thrive a little more. Can anyone identify this plant to the right


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first plant (the grassy one) is _Sagittaria subulata_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=77&category=genus&spec=Sagittaria

The second is a _Cryptocoryne_, possibly _C. pontideriifolia_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=155&category=genus&spec=Cryptocoryne

It looks like you really need to embark on a solid fertilization plan. We can help.


----------



## cchrisc (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm currently using Tom Barr's method. What do you recommend?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

If your current method is working for you, you should keep it up. No use fixing something that isn't broken


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The crypt isn't supposed to look like that; much more iron and micro nutrient fertilization is needed.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have been helping with this tank since it started. He has a good substrate and the tank get's full ei dosing. It has flourish added three times a week and no other plant is showing a nutrient deficiency. This plant is well and healthy I just think we have the wrong Id, it puts off new leafs and had been growing for well over a month or so in this aquarium. I tried to Id it but I couldn't find anything close, has any one seen any thing close to it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It may be otherwise healthy, but it's chloritic. I suggest more iron.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Dose this plant have high Iron requirements?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not particularly, no. You could increase the Flourish and/or add some Flourish Iron or perhaps give it a Flourish Tab, Multi Bottom or something similar. The tank looks healthy otherwise. It just needs a little bit of a boost in terms of micros.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

If you feel that the dosing is good for the rest of the plants, I'd keep it for now and try a root tab underneath the crypt. Update us if there's any change in the growth pattern


----------



## cchrisc (Oct 3, 2008)

I will. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

One has to take under consideration an aspect of antagonisms between particular elements in plant nutrition. An excess of some nutrients can cause deficiency of another.

Excess .......... Deficiency

N .......... K
K .......... N, Ca, Mg
Na .......... K, Ca, Mg
Ca .......... Mg, B 
Mg .......... Ca
Fe .......... Mn 
Mn .......... Fe

Now, that you have another angle to resolve your, obviously, nutritional problem ( to this, muddle your picture with pH and water temperature, as well as particurality of this plant), go figure...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

All of the crypts I've had so far have done much better when I've put root tabs under them.

-Dave


----------

